# Plans for tomorrow



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

well, let's put it this way : it's about your wish list of works you want to listen to in the nearest future, maybe tomorrow, maybe when you order will arrive, maybe when your next Opera house visit, etc

as for me after listening to many excerpts from Handel's Samson today I'm planning the entire oratorio for tomorrow


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I never know what I'm going to listen to from day to day.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Klassic said:


> I never know what I'm going to listen to from day to day.


haha, same as me....it's better to leave it like that...but sometimes I have a plan like today. So, that's for such cases when something is pre-planned


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Hoping to pick up the CD "For the Love of Brahms" performed by Joshua Bell, Steven Isserlis, Jeremy Denk and Academy of St Martin in the Fields . Ordered it on- line and thought I would get it today which is release date. So disappointed!! Hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

As Fred Hoyle wrote, "October the first is too late."


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Tomorrow will be like every Saturday, listening to Saturday Symphony. It's Vaughan Williams' 8th this week. I imagine I'll be listening to a few other works as well.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I plan to stream a Met Opera Online to my TV and Hi-Fi. Which one? Might depend upon what I have for breakfast.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

D Smith plans suits me fine.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

When my Donizetti melodramma/short one-act opera, Elvida with Jennifer Larmore, arrives you can be sure it will be at the top of my listening list. Meanwhile I will revisit tomorrow my Barber of Seville with Jennifer Larmore.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

helenora said:


> well, let's put it this way : it's about your wish list of works you want to listen to in the nearest future, maybe tomorrow, maybe when you order will arrive, maybe when your next Opera house visit, etc
> 
> as for me after listening to many excerpts from Handel's Samson today I'm planning the entire oratorio for tomorrow


That's wonderful. _Samson_ is a great piece of work. I love the overture. Tomorrow I might listen to _Susanna_.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

helenora said:


> haha, same as me....it's better to leave it like that...but sometimes I have a plan like today. So, that's for such cases when something is pre-planned


We are the same in this. There are nights where I think to myself, 'I am going to listen to Parsifal tomorrow.'


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been going through my collection at random for a number of months, maybe years, and posting the results in Current Listening. I alternate orchestral one night, chamber or piano the next. I try to listen to three works or about and hour to an hour and half worth of music and I group the selections in similar eras or genres or moods based on the first random selection, but not always.

The last time I listened to large orchestral works, so next time, likely tonight as of this posting, it will be chamber or piano or both. That's all I know.

You may ask, why not listen to what you _want_? Well, I want to listen to all of it, or else it wouldn't be in my collection, though obviously I enjoy some more than others.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm afraid I never make plans that far ahead.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

schigolch said:


> I'm afraid I never make plans that far ahead.


you go with a flow


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I often plan my listening a few days in advance, not always, but often. And sometimes my plan gets changed, or interrupted. I try. 

I will have a Bartok day or two very soon. And I'll also have a French day this week, Chausson, Debussy, Bizet and Ravel. And I'm always listening to a piano trio or two each day as we work on our project.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Whatever is on the top of this stack of unheard CDs.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Listen to all 16 Beethoven string quartets (might need more than tomorrow ) ... got the Talich set and am going to listen to all of them in order from 1 to 16.


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

I have been hoping to catch a concert in London, my wife and I have been considering getting out of Brighton for a week or two at Christmas. I hope it will happen!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Listing to my favourite CD's


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Listing to my favourite CD's


I would be interested to see that list you're making


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I listened to all of Beethoven's piano sonatas in about 8 or 9 consecutive days somewhat recently. I'd like to do the same for watching an entire Ring cycle in about the same amount of time this month. I'd also like to listen to a new opera, probably Strauss's Elektra.


----------

